# Healthy Fatty (Q-View)



## 13spicerub (Feb 11, 2009)

gorgeous day, so where i would sit and drink beer and makin a bacon wrapped, cheese stuffed, pork fatty. Instead im having vodka and club soda and turkey fatty.

1lb ground lean turkey
mushrooms, onions, garlic (lots of garlic, i love garlic)
Breakfast sausage seasoning


but i guess its not that healthy if i end up eating the whole thing myself.

sorry for the crappy cell phone pics. i lost my battery charger for my digicam






the final product to come a little later on


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks like a nice start. I'll be waiting for the final pics.


----------



## bassman (Feb 11, 2009)

You know that's gonna be good, don't you?


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking good so far.


----------



## grindstaff3 (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't think I've ever seen breakfast sausage seasoning.  I'll have to keep an eye out.  That fatty looks good,  I don't know if I could go without gooey cheese and greasy sausage. i'll see how you like it first ;)


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 11, 2009)

Looking good so far, can't wait to see the final results


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks great! I like your ingredient list...haven't tried turkey but it sounds good. :)


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 11, 2009)

well this is my first fatty since the first frost here in the northeast.  i dont know if my rolling skills have depleted or i was just in a rush to get this thing on.  anyway, you wouldn't confuse it with regular pork fatty but it was still delish.


----------



## vegansbeware (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks Good! The Vodka Tonic sounds good too!


----------



## sumosmoke (Feb 11, 2009)

Definitely looks like it turned out pretty well. I was wondering if the turkey meat might be a tad dry but the pics speak for itself. Nice looking 1st fatty and congrats on the smoke!!


----------



## dacfan (Feb 11, 2009)

It looks good do you think bacon would of helped with juiciness and flavor very much?


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 12, 2009)

that might be the dumbest question i've ever heard.  would bacon have helped?  thats like asking if oxygen would help you breathe.


----------



## chadtower (Feb 12, 2009)

Of course, it wouldn't help with the "healthy" goal of this particular fatty...


----------



## vlap (Feb 12, 2009)

Whats next Tofu fattie!!!


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 12, 2009)

i saw soy "sausage" in a 1lb log in the produce section yesterday.  don't give me any ideas...


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 12, 2009)

13spice,

A healthy fatty in Bergen County? Sumthin' wrong there. You should be doing a meatball parm fatty with extra mozz covered in gravy.

Seriuosly looks great.


----------



## rw willy (Feb 12, 2009)

Turkey, like that idea.  Will try. Thanks


----------



## venture (Feb 13, 2009)

Somehow this just don't sound right.  Then again, I have made meatloaves with turkey sausage that turned out fine.  Healthy fatty.....healthy fatty....dam!


----------



## snowsmoker (Feb 13, 2009)

I go to that same spice shop!! I love them, and there spices are so fresh!


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 13, 2009)

ouch.   you got me confused tho.  fortunately I don't fall into that stereotype. I pronounced all the letters in ricotta/mozzarella/capacola and its sauce, not gravy.


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 13, 2009)

Ben,

Please no offense meant. I work in Bergen County right around the corner from what what used as the "Bada Bing" and was just having fun. Sorry if it came off wrong.


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 13, 2009)

i'm just jokin too.  i know exactly what you were talking about and love making fun of those people as well.


ahh fabulous Rt. 17, rush hour must be fun.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks good, I've made a fattie out of Purdue turkey sausage logs, stuffed with mozzerella ,peppers and onions. Came out great. Just like a pizza but without the crust.


----------



## vlap (Feb 15, 2009)

I love it!!! Take the idea and run! I would be happy to try it.


----------

